
The lifecycle of a Kubernetes Pod - pyronicide
https://blog.pulumi.com/kubespy-and-the-lifecycle-of-a-kubernetes-pod-in-four-images
======
antics
Ah, someone beat me to submitting it.

I wrote the `kubespy`, the OSS tool which this post is about. Happy to answer
questions if people have them.

~~~
hadlock
I'm very impressed by this tool, I am surprised that it has not gotten better
traction in the community yet.

